# Lomax, The Hound of Music



## Wisdom Lupus (Feb 24, 2022)

Oh man, it is the most underrated puppet show in my opinion! But lucky for me, I'm one of the few people who remembers that show from my early childhood and it remains as my second favorite puppet show behind Between The Lions.

If you want to make fanart of that show, then watch (almost) every single episode here: https://www.youtube.com/user/Possible12thDoctor/videos


----------



## Kumali (Feb 28, 2022)

Does it show what a roots-music nerd I am that when I see the title "Lomax, the Hound of Music," I think it has something to do with John and Alan Lomax? 









						John & Alan Lomax - Blues Foundation
					

John Lomax, Sr., one of America’s most important folklorists, documented a variety of musical genres in his extensive studies, recording more than 10,000 songs for the Library of Congress. He was the man who brought […]




					blues.org


----------



## Wisdom Lupus (Feb 28, 2022)

Kumali said:


> Does it show what a roots-music nerd I am that when I see the title "Lomax, the Hound of Music," I think it has something to do with John and Alan Lomax?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course!


----------

